# Storage space running out - Xperia L



## Charley (Aug 3, 2013)

In device memory of 1.5 gb apps are 560 Mb. Videos & pics are on sdcard. 

Where did 1 gb go? It shows 115 Mb free.


----------



## Minion (Aug 4, 2013)

clear your cache memory with bitdefender powerup.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 5, 2013)

You can also try ES Task Manager.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 5, 2013)

Chrome takes a lot of cache space...... In my phone, it takes over 200mb


----------



## Charley (Aug 9, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> Chrome takes a lot of cache space...... In my phone, it takes over 200mb



How did you clear this ?


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 9, 2013)

To clear cache, Go to Settings>apps>select Chrome> scroll down & select Clear cache.
You can also clear cache by using apps like clean Master ( Its nice as it can clear cache & also uninstall other apps & also has a task killer )


----------



## Charley (Aug 12, 2013)

I tried all the apps mentioned here. Just 10 mb was cleared 

Now out of 1.5gb, only 131 mb remains. Is there a virus that is taking up space ?


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 12, 2013)

sounds fishy..Do try scanning the internal storage with Various AV. If nothing works, You might have to resort to Factory Reset.


----------

